# Hospitals



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

It is very important to have a good doctor and be in the best hospital in case of a Medical emergency, Most of the hospitals in the Philippines are substandard. there are a few good ones mostly near Manila. The best I believe is Saint Luke Hospital in Manila, then Makati General and near me is Angeles University Hospital. I did Google “best hospital in Philippines” the list included the two I stated in Manila and two others: Asian Hospital and the Medical City. Has anyone any experiences with these or any other hospital?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> It is very important to have a good doctor and be in the best hospital in case of a Medical emergency, Most of the hospitals in the Philippines are substandard. there are a few good ones mostly near Manila. The best I believe is Saint Luke Hospital in Manila, then Makati General and near me is Angeles University Hospital. I did Google “best hospital in Philippines” the list included the two I stated in Manila and two others: Asian Hospital and the Medical City. Has anyone any experiences with these or any other hospital?


Angeles Medical Center is an older facility in downtown Angeles City. It has a good reputation as do the doctors that are on staff and or have offices there. I am having double (both eyes) cataract surgery (lens replacement) done there tomorrow Oct 2nd. One of the best ophthalmologists in the country will be preforming the surgery and will be there for only two hours before going home and able to see.
Cool part of having it done there, my 9yr old daughter wants to be a doctor and so the surgeon is allowing her into the operating room with me to observe. How's that for cool? Could never do that back in the States!

Another is St. Raphael Medical Center in Dau (close to Angeles). Not too much to look at but have been an in patient 3 times there. Doctors and staff there are 2nd to none. No one likes having to stay in the hospital but for me I'll use St Raphael and my personal Dr any time unless there is some advanced treatment, test, or surgery that must be done elsewhere. In that event I would choose St. Lukes or Medical Center Manila---both in Metro Manila.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have used both St Luke's and Medical City Ortigas. They did good work. I would not recommend Makati Medical. They are building a Medical City in Clark. It will be next to the Bridgestone plant right at the Clark South SCTEX exit. When that opens, it will be my hospital of choice for urgent care. Provided that the doctors are on par with Ortigas.... 

I do not know when it is due to open.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manila East Medical Center did a wonderful job for my Wife a couple years ago when she had a light stroke. On the Taytay Diversion Road in Taytay.

Fred


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, reading the above I was wondering if you guys who had hospital treatment had medical insurance and if so how do you go about getting cover. If not was your hospital stay and treatment expensive?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> Hi, reading the above I was wondering if you guys who had hospital treatment had medical insurance and if so how do you go about getting cover. If not was your hospital stay and treatment expensive?


I've been hospitalized here (Bacolod) a couple of times but my only health coverage has been through my wife's PhilHealth. Otherwise I've only got the discount "loyalty" cards for a local lab and a pharmacy. Costs were pretty much same or less than I would have paid in the States with my insurance (co-pays, deductables, etc.).


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bikerpat said:


> Hi, reading the above I was wondering if you guys who had hospital treatment had medical insurance and if so how do you go about getting cover. If not was your hospital stay and treatment expensive?


Expensive is a term relative to your finances...

I had a Traveler's insurance plan thru my employer. At St Lukes, I paid $10,000 (put it on my credit card) for one week in a private room, surgery, custom plates in my leg, emergency room, etc. etc. I was reimbursed for all but $500. All of that easily could have cost $60,000 in the States or whatever your insurance copayment is (typically $1000).

My wife had a partial hysterectomy (an ovarian cyst that burst). At Medical City Ortigas, this cost me $4000 for a 4 day stay in a private room, emergency room, surgery, etc. etc. as she was not insured. I have been told by fellow Americans that this would have easily cost $20-30K in the states (minus your co payment). 

You being from the UK I am sure that you are not used to non-socialized medicine. 

Bottom line; It's cheaper in the PI than most western countries (mostly due to costs of labor and malpractice insurance). For anything truly serious I would consider Thailand before going back home. If you are married, definitely look into Philhealth with your wife as your sponsor. It will at least cut down the expenses.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cool Stuff*



Gene and Viol said:


> Angeles Medical Center is an older facility in downtown Angeles City. It has a good reputation as do the doctors that are on staff and or have offices there. I am having double (both eyes) cataract surgery (lens replacement) done there tomorrow Oct 2nd. One of the best ophthalmologists in the country will be preforming the surgery and will be there for only two hours before going home and able to see.
> Cool part of having it done there, my 9yr old daughter wants to be a doctor and so the surgeon is allowing her into the operating room with me to observe. How's that for cool? Could never do that back in the States!
> 
> Another is St. Raphael Medical Center in Dau (close to Angeles). Not too much to look at but have been an in patient 3 times there. Doctors and staff there are 2nd to none. No one likes having to stay in the hospital but for me I'll use St Raphael and my personal Dr any time unless there is some advanced treatment, test, or surgery that must be done elsewhere. In that event I would choose St. Lukes or Medical Center Manila---both in Metro Manila.


Check out these photos. Had the double cataract surgery this morning at Angeles Medial Center. In the photo and IN the operating room with me is my youngest daughter, 9 year old Cathrina! She wants to be a doctor, so the surgeon allowed her in the OR to observe and ask questions and assist a bit. Absolutely the coolest thing. Back home in the States, even my wife would not be allowed in there! Yep--I think I'll stay right here in the Philippines!!!


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> I am having double (both eyes) cataract surgery (lens replacement) done there tomorrow Oct 2nd. One of the best ophthalmologists in the country will be preforming the surgery and will be there for only two hours before going home and able to see.


Good luck and Godspeed!!


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Both of my kids were born in Medical City in Ortigas and the care they and my wife received was great. I havent been to any of the St Luke's facilities but I've heard from other expats that Medical City is pretty comparable. Cost for the birth of a child (C-section) was around $5k and that included the delivery, nursery and a 4-5 day stay in a private room. I paid on my credit card and was reimbursed 90% by my Cigna International medical insurance.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Great stuff to you all with your various procedures. Delighted all went well.
Question to Hondaguy, where did you get and how did you get Cigna Insurance. I am Irish so I'm not sure that makes a difference and does Cigna cover you past age 65?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

billygoat said:


> Good luck and Godspeed!!


Thanks Guy, All done and sure makes a difference. Getting older is a pain in the tail. Hahaha..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Bikerpat said:


> Great stuff to you all with your various procedures. Delighted all went well.
> Question to Hondaguy, where did you get and how did you get Cigna Insurance. I am Irish so I'm not sure that makes a difference and does Cigna cover you past age 65?


Thanks Pat, got it done and was just a simple procedure...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Bikerpat, Cigna International was provided by my employers at the time, but if you do a Google search for Cigna Global, they have an online insurance quote system where you put in the ages of the people you want covered, what benefits you want (inpatient, outpatient, prescriptions, etc) and the currency you want to pay in (USD, Euros or Pounds) and they will give you a quote on what that plan will cost. Good luck!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*eyes*



Gene and Viol said:


> Thanks Pat, got it done and was just a simple procedure...


Gene,
So no more glasses now? My mom got the surgery, no more glasses at 68. Wish I could get rid of the glasses and contacts but lasik scares me, I'd trust your surgery more!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> Both of my kids were born in Medical City in Ortigas and the care they and my wife received was great. I havent been to any of the St Luke's facilities but I've heard from other expats that Medical City is pretty comparable. Cost for the birth of a child (C-section) was around $5k and that included the delivery, nursery and a 4-5 day stay in a private room. I paid on my credit card and was reimbursed 90% by my Cigna International medical insurance.


Wow! Pricey! My sister-in-law's c section (private hospital & private rm) here was in total about 60k pesos.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene, glad to hear you are recovering and in good health! I had glaucoma surgery in the USA before moving here and cataract surgery in Manila, both times on both my eyes. I never heard of surgery on both eyes at the same time, you have a lot of guts! Other than Gene’s post and replies, can we get back on topic? This thread is about hospitals not medical insurance. Bikerpat started a thread on medical insurance coverage, please reply there.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> Gene, glad to hear you are recovering and in good health! I had glaucoma surgery in the USA before moving here and cataract surgery in Manila, both times on both my eyes. I never heard of surgery on both eyes at the same time, you have a lot of guts! Other than Gene’s post and replies, can we get back on topic? This thread is about hospitals not medical insurance. Bikerpat started a thread on medical insurance coverage, please reply there.


Hi and thanks... Actually it was not a bad experience to have both eyes done. Interesting to visit the Dr. during the surgery and my daughter thoroughly enjoyed being able to stand with the doctor and watch close-up.

The medical insurance is a seperate post a bit further down the list of threads. :focus:


Have a great day.



Gene


----------



## karl929 (Jul 23, 2015)

Most of the best hospitals and world class hospitals are in Manila - Makati Medical Center, St. Luke's, and Medical City. I've personally been to St. Luke's and the services were good. I've also been to Chong Hua Hospital in Cebu when I visited a friend there. Its on par with the top hospitals in Manila. And there's a new one called UC Med. I was actually had high expectations for UC Med because of the high-tech facilities but they had poor service and were very incompetent. Looks can be deceiving.


----------

